# New Moderators



## lazersteve (Dec 28, 2007)

All, 

I want to congratulate Harold and GSP on their promotion to moderators, Noxx should have done this a long time ago.

Thanks for everything you've both done for this forum guys. :wink: 


Steve


----------



## aflacglobal (Dec 28, 2007)

Congratulations Gentlemen.
:wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## goldsilverpro (Dec 28, 2007)

Thank you!, Thank you!, Thank you!


----------



## Lou (Dec 28, 2007)

Yes, congrats you both, especially Harold, I owe it to you for telling me about this place!


----------



## Harold_V (Dec 29, 2007)

Thanks, all. I appreciate the warm welcome. 

Harold


----------



## Irons (Dec 29, 2007)

for graduating from resident curmudgeons to moderators.


----------



## Jim's24K (Dec 30, 2007)

Congratulations Harold and Gold Silver Pro. I appreciate your willingness to help others and share your knowledge and expertise! Thank you!


----------



## teabone (Dec 30, 2007)

All of you guys with your many years of experience have been an invaluable source of knowledge to someone like myself . This kind of knowledge can't be bought . Thank-you !!!


----------

